# More Poodle (and Terrier) Snow Fun



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Now those look like happy puppies! I love how the dogs get so excited in the snow


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

I just bought my Spoo Simon a coat. He loves it and just dives into the snow.
I will take a picture and post it so everyone can see how handsome he looks.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is Sasha Again in both photos munching on the snow




















Photos of Zachary Coming up


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

In this first photo Zack is barking at a Great Pyrenees, for some reason he thinks he can take on a dog of that size. Boy is he mistaken












Zack rubbing his face in the snow (for some reason he kept trying to do that, I pray he doesn't get an ear infection)











The aftermath of rubbing his face in the snow (he is covered in snow)












More photos coming up


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

A few more photos:










































We were a little concerned about taking Zachary out to play being that he seems to start couging real bad every time we just let him out to go to the bathroom. But we figured well we can't just leave him out and we can't keep him from enjoying life (I want him to enjoy life)

The little booger, I think he is playing us. We were out there for about 20 minutes today and he didn't cough once (and its colder right now than it normally is).


Overall it was a very good morning and they had an awesome time. Chances are it will be a few years before we get any snow again so I'm glad they got to enjoy it


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pix! They look like they're having a blast. Love the doggie grins on Zack. Your JRT mix looks like a much bigger dog until you get something else in the picture for perspective.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

cowpony said:


> Great pix! They look like they're having a blast. Love the doggie grins on Zack. Your JRT mix looks like a much bigger dog until you get something else in the picture for perspective.



Yeah thats what I love about her, she is a small dog but she has that big dog look (well one thing i love about her)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

======>>>>>FUN, FUN, RUN! The enjoyment is ALL up in their faces today!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Super cute dogs, I wish we had snow here.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

My favorite is Zachary looking up at the camera and the one later on with the two of them facing off and Sasha in a play bow! Looks like a lot of fun to me, too.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute!! Where are you located?


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Very cute!! Where are you located?


We are in the Southeast United States


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gotta love that first shot, they look sooooo happy  Glad we don't have snow here (at least not very often) but I have to admit it would be fun to see what the dogs would do in the snow. I'm nt sure any of the ones I have now have ever even seen snow??


----------

